# Opinions on Video Games



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am doing a paper for school on the good and bad effects of video games. One thing I want to include in my paper is public opinion of video games. So my question to all of you is "Do you think video games are all bad, all good, somewhere in between, and do you see any educational/training uses for video games?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Moderation in all things IMO. I think video games can be good, but there are so many people that let them rule their free time that they become ineffective individuals and dont do any thing else.

The other day I spoke with a big gamer that said her family will end up buying 4 copies of the same game when it comes out because each person in the family will go to their respective TVs and play the game on their own. Or if it is a multi-player game they still play separately so that they can all have their own big screen.... sounds family oriented to me.

I own an Xbox and a Wii..... couldnt tell you the last time either one was turned on


----------

